
Show HN: Mailform Checkout API – post a PDF, we'll handle print, mail, & payment - kunle
https://www.mailform.io/docs/integration/checkout/
======
kunle
Just shipped this in the last few days - please give it a try. There are lots
of print and mail APIs out there (including Lob, Click2Mail, Clicksend,
Letterstream, and others). We're integrated into lots of these.

They all assume that you want to take on the work to handle payments,
validation and everything else.

We're extending them by one step - handling the last mile, so all you need to
do is hand us a document. Think of it like the Stripe Checkout, built on top
of Stripe's APIs.

questions, comments and feedback are welcome.

